# my r33 gtst skyline 650bhp project



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

owned my r33 nissan skyline gtst 6 months now, i bought it from jap imports uk and im the first owner, this is how i got it.


first thing i wanted to do was colour code the grill and fit a gtr spoiler


looking better already, then i wanted to change the seats as the standard ones really didnt have the sports look?

next on the list were some bigger wheels, the ones on it were only 17" so i though a set of 18's were in order, on a budget this was the best i could do for my money



i was not really happy with the look of the car for some reason so i got myself a front mounted intercooler to fit the gap in the front bumper, things started to look a little better then,

with a smaller numberplate too

then......... came my first bit of carbon!!!! and a sunstrip????

next was for a few performance mods in the line of a downpipe i modded, de cat and full exhaust.






quick release boss, billet hub and sparco steering wheel.



the car then stayed how it was for a month or so while i saved abit, i still was not ovally happy with the look of the car, so once i had some spare cash i splashed out in the way of 

19" wheels
vented front wings
de-badged the grill
smoothed the front indicators out the front bumper and fitted n1 vents
nismo clear side repeaters and colour coded the skyline pannel between the rear lights
oh and ditch the sunstrip!!




then added 400r skirts










new skirts fitted, looks much better in my opinion, just need finishing and painting

also got myself a set of carbon fibre ganador mirrors to stick on, just need to have the baseplates painted white.










and heres a 19row mocal oil cooler to add to the collection



now i have not actually done anything in the last few weeks (apart from a personalised number plate) but i have still been purchasing and i have a front room full of parts waiting to be fitted!!! enjoy...... i no i am.









this one shows how the new throttle bodie dwarfs a tango can!!


then hopefully it will come out a little like this, but with lots more bling! (and parts obviously)



mirrors now fitted


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

big crate arrived today    no import tax so i was a happy man!


87mm wiseco piston 8.5-1 rings and grudjen pins
hks high power purple cam belt
genuine nissan rocker cover gaskets

eagle esp h bean con rods and arp bolts 
arp exhaust manifold studs
genuine nissan new water pump

acl calico coated rod bearings
greddy clear timing belt cover
tomei 300 lphr fuel pump

acl calico coated main bearings
arp head studs
n1 oil pump

nismo 1.3 bar radiator hard pressure cap and low temp nismo thermostat
genuine nissan cambelt tensioners
greddy oil filter relocation kit

greddy oil filter and tomei fuel filter
1.5mm cometic multi layer head gasket
genuine nissan exhaust manifold and inlet manifold gaskets

just got to get a couple more bits now

60mm alloy radiator
splitfire coils
hks plugs
silicone hoses

then it can be sent away for its rebuild, in the meantime i have got to find a decent reputable place to do the build with very good feedback and posotive views so any recommendations welcome

ps if anybody can re size the first post pictures to the same size as the second post pictures that would be great.

jamie


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nice project


----------



## nitrogts (Jun 5, 2007)

1. Where do you work and can i get a job there...! (thats a lot of hard earned there).
.
2. Where in the country are you? it will help recommending local tuners. I have had dealings with Thor racing in Kenilworth and they are v.good.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

im located in derbyshire near alton towers mate, cheers for the comments


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

The biggest job will be transferring all that power to the road!!

what do you have in mind when it comes to handling and roadholding?

very nice set of parts, good luck with it.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

one thing that will do you a favour,

when you fit the exhaust manifold change the studs, this is one or the main faults with a Gts-t.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

putting the power down shouldnt be too bad with toyo 888 rubber, coilovers and a few other bits, also the aem management will have traction and launch controll on. did you see the arp exhaust manifold studs pictured above?


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

you seem to know your stuff,

all the very best with it, I'd love to see it when finished.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

jamie gts t said:


> putting the power down shouldnt be too bad with toyo 888 rubber, coilovers and a few other bits, also the aem management will have traction and launch controll on. did you see the arp exhaust manifold studs pictured above?


Hi mate nice project you have cant wait to see it at the shows.If you dont mind me askin where did you purchase the Greddy oil filter from and how much?
Good luck with it.


----------



## dazzlers82 (Dec 7, 2007)

looking very nice mate :thumbsup:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Sh1T ! I need a job at your place. Excellent run through Jamie, nice work ! Im a Derbyshire lad too, hope to see you on them country roads !:thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice project, Im not that far away, Would be nice to see that at the pub meet in notts sometime....


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

cheers people


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

i guess youve been payed out then from the insurance after that girl drove into you and smashed your rear quarter and side skirts in righting it off??? 
looks good anyway!! keep up the good work!!! how long did the bits take to get to you??


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

blimey those rear wheels are gonna be screaming for mercy! lol


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

these rear wheels will be screaming for mercy now mate

new wheels fitted today racing hart cr 19" wheels


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks ok, dont see why you put a GTR spoiler on it though


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

looks nice but why not buy a gtr lol? saved money and got twice the grip?


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

and next week another new set of wheels, do you own a wheel shop?

as long as you're happy!

who's getting your cast offs, can't call them old wheels, you don't keep em long enough.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Looking good - only thing I'd change is painting the bonnet

Simon


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

what suspension and brakes are you running?


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

he is running standard brakes and nismo shocks and lowered springs!!


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

matty32 said:


> looks ok, dont see why you put a GTR spoiler on it though


because i like the style of a gtr spoiler, but im not trying to make it look like a gtr hence the gts end caps.



GTRules said:


> looks nice but why not buy a gtr lol? saved money and got twice the grip?


because i prefer the gts as i like to drift, why would i of saved money..... the amount i have spent on this comes to about the same price as a good standard gtr.



myline said:


> and next week another new set of wheels, do you own a wheel shop?
> 
> as long as you're happy!
> 
> who's getting your cast offs, can't call them old wheels, you don't keep em long enough.


dont own a wheel shop just keep upgrading mate and these didnt cost me a penny so i couldnt really say no. my cast offs are anybodys you want your name putting down on these for when i get some new ones??



Simonh said:


> Looking good - only thing I'd change is painting the bonnet
> 
> Simon


fair comment mate it has crossed my mind but the cars going for a full colour change soon while it has its engine rebuild and i dont think the bonnet will need painting after that:smokin: :smokin: 



myline said:


> what suspension and brakes are you running?


got a fully adjustable nismo setup on it suspension wise, and standard brakes at the moment but i have a set of d2 8 piston fronts and d2 6 piston rears on the way in the new year.

cheers for the comments guys


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

so your running coilovers???


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks lovely mate and i fully understand why you put a GTR spoiler on it. Did the same to mine! Im not trying to make it a GTR replica i just prefer the look + the blade can be removed for the drag strip.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

Richwhite said:


> Looks lovely mate and i fully understand why you put a GTR spoiler on it. Did the same to mine! Im not trying to make it a GTR replica i just prefer the look + the blade can be removed for the drag strip.


exactly mate.


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

fair play then mate.gonna be awsome fun!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

how much did you get the bonnet for and where from?


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

hi mate i bought the bonnet second hand but only 3 weeks old off a guy in sheffield for 250 pounds.


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

little update things have been slow recently due to waiting for car to go for rebuild and now whilst cars being rebuilt but its nearly done.

bought these for when its back though

k sport coilovers nitrogen filled with external reservoirs





also bought a greddy profect b spec 2 boost controller

50mm triple core alloy rad

and im going down the root of a link fully mapable ecu that does not run an air flow meter.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looking forward to seeing this all put back together


----------



## WOODY1 (Dec 3, 2007)

HELLO MATE THATS A LOVELY GTST MATE .VERY NICE I ALSO PREFER THE GTR WING IM CURRENTLY FITTING WING AND FRONT BUMPER TO MY 33GTST AGAIN BECAUSE I LIKE THE LOOKS . KEEP UP GOOD WORK BUD


----------

